# nvidia Gforc 5 and X

## Etsh

i have Gforce series 5

and in documention say ,you should mask 

>==x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-174.00 in ur /etc/portage/package.mask

what does mean by mask and how can do this ?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
mkdir /etc/portage 

echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-174.00" >>  /etc/portage/package.mask 
```

emerge is not to update to any version of nvidia drivers equal to or higher than 174.00.

Good references are:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part2

----------

## Etsh

i did wt u say then emerge nividia-drivers

i got 

ERROR : X11-drivers/nvidia-173.14.1 failed 

Call stack 

...

.

and alot of words

need help

----------

## DONAHUE

run:

```
emerge --sync
```

try again.

may not help but x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18 is the current version less than 174.00.

if you get error again you need to go back much further back to get the actual cause of the error.

----------

## Yamakuzure

You'll get alot of "...has no member named owner..." or something like that, right?

This thread may help: nvidia-drivers 173.14.18 fails to emerge on 2.6.30

----------

## Etsh

this method is not working with me

the message is smothing like that

the die message 

unable to emake HOSTCC=i680-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-CROSS-compile=i$

----------

## Yamakuzure

Well, it's not the die message, but the errors above that, that are important. The "die-message" just says that emake failed, which could be anything.

----------

## Etsh

and the solution is???

----------

## energyman76b

you post the real error message. So we can have a look?

----------

## Etsh

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> you post the real error message. So we can have a look?

 

this is bulid.log file

```

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.29-gentoo-r5

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for MTRR support ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for SYSVIPC support ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 173.14.18....................................................................................................................................

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing nvidia module

make HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=cc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv modules

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/Makefile \

   modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i486 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -Iarch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fwrapv   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"173.14.18\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3737:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2769:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

----------

## energyman76b

the error is pretty obvious, isn't it?

first configure and make the kernel, then install the nvidia drivers.

----------

## Etsh

i did what Gentoo linux nvidia guide said

what else?

----------

## energyman76b

I haven't read the guide in years.

You install the sources

create symlink /usr/src/linux to the sources you want to use

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig, configure your kernel. Configure it!

mount /boot

make all modules_install install

emerge nvidia-drivers

eselect opengl set nvidia

reboot

----------

